
New Artificial Intelligence RPA Tool - denissa
https://www.nlsql.com/blog/post/rpa_software/
======
sqrt17
RPA is mostly buzzword these days but this doesn't seem to be RPA. But "BI
chatbot" probably sounds quite a bit less exciting...

Also, it's quite obvious that setup costs will realistically dwarf the
99$/month it costs to keep a running instance around

~~~
denissa
Agree, "BI chatbot" is more precise, as well as cognitive automation

